# Thank you!



## HombreEPGDL (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for all of their help and advice. We got back to the USA without any problems. I plan to continue reading the posts in this forum and will someday return to Guadalajara for a visit. The best to everyone living in wonderful Mexico!


----------

